# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  في سجون البرازيل.. مطالعة كتاب مقابل خصم أربعة أيام من العقوبة!

## جاسر

في سجون البرازيل..
مطالعة كتاب مقابل خصم أربعة أيام من العقوبة !

تعتزم البرازيل تقديم طريقة جديدة لنزلاء سجونها الاتحادية المكتظة من أجل تخفيف مدة عقوبتهم من خلال خصم أربعة أيام من مدة العقوبة مقابل كل كتاب يطالعونه.

وأعلنت الحكومة أن النزلاء في أربعة سجون اتحادية تضم بعضا من أعتى المجرمين في البرازيل ستتاح لهم قراءة ما يصل إلى 12 عملا في الآداب والعلوم والفلسفة والكلاسيكيات لخفض مدة أقصاها 48 يوما من مدة عقوبتهم كل عام.
وقال بيان نشر في الجريدة الرسمية يوم الاثنين إن السجناء سيكون لديهم ما يصل إلى اربعة اسابيع لقراءة كل كتاب وكتابة مقال يجب أن "يستخدم الفقرات بشكل سليم وأن يخلو من الاخطاء ويستخدم الهوامش ويكون واضحا."
وستقرر لجنة خاصة أي السجناء يمكنهم المشاركة في برنامج اطلق عليه اسم "الخلاص بالقراءة".
وقال المحامي اندريه كهدي من ساو باولو والذي يشرف على مشروع التبرع بكتب للسجون "يمكن لأي شخص أن يغادر السجن وهو أكثر استنارة وبرؤية أوسع للعالم."

أ ف ب- برازيليا
الثلاثاء 26/06/2012

----------

